# Southern Quail gun



## savannahsdad (May 17, 2016)

What would you say more represents the Southern Quail Gun?

Here are three to choose from and feel free to vote for something else.  Please support your pick.

A Browning Sweet Sixteen

An Over and Under

A Side by Side Double


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 17, 2016)

I prefer my 410 over and under SKB.  But I really have no idea what a more Old Time Traditional Shot Gun would be considered to be.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 17, 2016)

LC Smith or Fox side by side.


----------



## mlandrum (May 17, 2016)

The Old SideX Side??


----------



## Jetjockey (May 17, 2016)

Old American made SXS.  Fox, Parker, Elsie, Ithaca, etc...


----------



## GARoughneck (May 17, 2016)

*28ga SxS double triggers!*

I personally enjoy shooting by "field beater" CZ Bobwhite 28ga SxS. I shoot O/U for clays but shoot SxS almost exclusively in the field.


----------



## GLS (May 19, 2016)

Since the severe reduction of wild birds in most areas and increased reliance on released birds, the gauges in use have become daintier.  At one time, it was a mix of pumps, autos and side by sides with 16 gauge guns in more use than seen today. Gil


----------



## Red dirt clod (May 19, 2016)

*Parker was the choice*

Of people who could afford them, owned one. Had a LC Smith and still have a Sterlingworth that my uncle left me years ago. Kicks like a mule, have not shot in years. My dad had a Winchester model 51 auto with the fiberglass barrel lined with steel and an aluminum receiver which he took the screw in choke out of first time he used it and shot it that way for years. It finally cracked the receiver on a dove hunt several years ago and was toast.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2016)

Great grandaddy, granddad, and uncle's all considered the side by side as the only quail gun allowed. I inherited an LC Smith from my father and honestly don't know what the attraction was/is. It is a painful gun to shoot.


----------



## Quepos1 (May 29, 2016)

My grandfather who died when I was a very little boy, 1953, used an Ithaca 12 gauge I'm told. My Dad, who taught me to hunt, used a Belgian Browning Sweet 16 and I used a Stevens Savage 311 in 20 gauge. I remember a lot of men using 16's in the late 50's early 60's.

BTW, I own all three of the above guns. My Dad said he learned to hunt using the Ithaca and he was born in 1918. I guess he used it in the late 20's to 30's.


----------



## GLS (May 29, 2016)

Ithaca pump or SxS?  The pump came into production in 1937.  Side by Sides of Ithaca had various introductory dates and models before then.  Gil


----------



## Quepos1 (May 29, 2016)

The Ithaca is a SxS model is NID, "New Ithaca Double".


----------



## GLS (May 29, 2016)

If you go to the Ithaca Gun Company website you can look up the serial # for date it was made under"Resources". Those are well made guns.


----------



## doublebarrel (May 30, 2016)

16 gauge and smaller side by sides for me.


----------



## pine nut (May 30, 2016)

I always believed if one was going to hunt quail like a gentleman , he should use a SXS of 16 or 20 gauge.  However since I cannot hit the ground with my hat with one of these guns and grew up(if I have) having to cut a cord of pulpwood with birdshot in order to drag down brer Bob I soon tried every 12 gage known to man.   Present gun I enjoy the most is an O/U 20 ga SKB.  I always told myself if I could get into enough quail I would do whatever I had to do to learn to shoot a SXS.  The decline of quail has unfortunately (for me and them) kept me from reaching this goal, but I still bow to those who do it right, and can!


----------



## bullgator (Jun 3, 2016)

savannahsdad said:


> What would you say more represents the Southern Quail Gun?
> 
> Here are three to choose from and feel free to vote for something else.  Please support your pick.
> 
> ...



Any of the above would qualify


----------



## Sam H (Jun 24, 2016)

Any American SxS 20ga/16ga.... Preferably Fox...But Smith/Parker/Ithaca will do....I guess&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## smoothie (Jul 1, 2016)

Fox! If you want something newer the CZ bobwhites are great guns and under $1000


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 7, 2016)

My grandfather had an L.C. Smith 12 ga.  He only hunted quail and rabbits because he said there wasn't enough meat on a dove to pay for a shell.  Side by sides were the thing here back in the 40's and 50's.  Auto's and pump's started up real big in the 60's.  My dad only had a single shot owl head with 32 in. barrel.  He won all the turkey shoots with it.  I use a 20 ga. O/U Franchi and it is deadly.


----------



## chill15 (Jul 14, 2016)

20ga o/u


----------



## burresse (Jul 21, 2016)

Winchester model 59 cut down to 22 inches! Super light and fast.


----------



## steve f (Jul 28, 2016)

I would say a SxS 16ga or maybe a pump 16ga like a Winchester Model 12 or Ithaca Model 37.  The 16ga was as popular or more popular than the 20ga into the 1930s from what I've read.  While not an American gun, I foolishly sold a JP Sauer 16ga SxS dating from 1904.  With the original 26" barrels it weighed in at 5lbs 12oz.  If I come up with the funds I'm going to contact the buyer and beg for that one back.


----------

